# New Hunting Opportunity



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

For all you Summit County area guys and gals... Metroparks, Serving Summit County is going to allow bowhunting on selected park lands. There are some BIG deer down around Quick Rd.!!!


PARKS TO ALLOW BOW HUNTING BY PERMIT THIS FALL

As part of its ongoing deer management program, the park district will
permit hunting by bow and arrow in four areas starting this fall.
Participation will be limited to Summit County residents who pass an
archery test and whose names are chosen by lottery next month.

The hunting areas include portions of the Columbia Run and Quick Road
conservation areas, both in Boston Township; Pond Brook Conservation Area
in Twinsburg Township; and Furnace Run Metro Park in Richfield. Selected
areas are remote and have limited public access.

A public lottery for hunting permits will be held Wednesday, August 27 at 7
p.m., at Coventry Oaks Pavilion in Firestone Metro Park, 40 Axline Ave.,
Akron. Participants must bring with them proof of passing the park-approved
archery performance test at one of the following locations:

Gander Mountain
2695 Creekside Dr.
Twinsburg, OH
330-405-2999

Hadley's Sports
4023 S. Main St.
Akron, OH
330-645-9393

The Marksman
3017 Barber Rd.
Norton, OH
330-745-2000

Hunters whose names are drawn will be assigned a hunting area and given a
two-week period in which they can participate during bow hunting season.
They must follow the hunting guidelines established by the Ohio Division of
Wildlife and agree to harvest a doe before taking a buck.

A complete list of the rules is available at www.summitmetroparks.org.

For several years, the park district has attempted to reduce deer density
levels in its parks and conservation areas in order to restore and maintain
a balanced ecosystem. Regionally and throughout the state, changes in
habitat and the elimination of natural predators have allowed deer herds to
grow to unnatural densities.

In some areas, deer densities have been documented at more than 200 per
square-mile. Densities that exceed 20 per square-mile are associated with
threats to biodiversity.

In the 2007-08 season, 257 deer were culled by sharpshooters in the Metro
Parks, and 9,850 pounds of venison were donated to the Akron-Canton
Regional Foodbank. During the 2006-07 season, 215 deer were culled and
8,150 pounds of venison were donated.


----------

